# Couple of Porsche Cayenne Diesel - 2010



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

A couple of Porsche Cayenne Diesel from 2010 for a new car detail.

Cayenne Diesel for a new New Car Detail and a solid black color, surely loads of brands of cloths and the like from the dealership.
It was delivered during the rainstorm coming from Morocco and therefore had an enormous amount of land.










Curious detail with the barcode still on the rim, great care with the preparation of the car ...










A few hours after large was ready for a new treatment here
had to be made a slight correction to painting, the usual ... new cars. : $


















The painting had this condition and anything in this color marks, before and after their normal.





































































Removal of the rims with their treatment and ditches as well.










Engine Detail










The protection was the responsibility of Z Titanium



















































Outside the solid black finish showed the real depth of the factory, besides the main aspect was to be protected for a long time.











































































The second Porsche Cayenne Diesel

Good

More cayenne and a virtually new diesel and the work was a New Car Detail although the car already had 5000 kms.
But as the willingness on our part was not "accomplished" and the car did not suffer any washing, "accept" that do the job because otherwise it was a correction of painting ... average.


















The normal after so many miles without any laundry and speeds reached despite anything stoned, very good clue.

After washing and decontaminating the remains of mosquitoes in full and did not leave despite having two months of use ...










After










See more before and after




















































Some marks on optical


















Cavas treated and protected with a new line of products to be submitted soon.










Huge wheels of 20 "and that butcher the hands of the wretches detailers: $










Paint sealant to cure and the proof is that the bubbles appear, a sign to be removed.










Detailed engine


















A few dozen hours after the good result.



































































The sun and another layer of wax this time.




















































































Ready to be delivered to the owner



























Regards

Rui


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Great stuff there! Loving the reflections a lot!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job on those two Porsche's Rui :thumb:

Best Regards 

Mario


----------



## FasterThanSound (Nov 8, 2010)

well done, nice cars to deal with


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Both look stunning Rui, liking the new generation Cayennes a lot.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys and yes the new Cayenne generation is superb , the interior is miles aways of the older ones. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great job - really like this version of the cayenne


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Both look fantastic. Great job


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

both look great, welldone.

What dressing did u use on the tyres, they look glossy plus the alloy wheel cleaner used as well.

Thanks,


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

fantastic work :thumb:

the one before last pic is superbly wet and deep :argie:


Great to see the 'financial crisis' in full swing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> both look great, welldone.
> 
> What dressing did u use on the tyres, they look glossy plus the alloy wheel cleaner used as well.
> 
> Thanks,


I used the W0-1N Tire Trim for trim and tires , the wheel cleaner i don´t quite remember...but i used the Wolf or Sonax.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

seem to love doing the Porsches hey fella


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

-Mat- said:


> seem to love doing the Porsches hey fella


Yes , now im on my 63º Porsche detail


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Rui!!!! :argie:

Your work is full off "Details"! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------

